# Se te Atrasa el Reloj del Microondas? Aqui la Respuesta



## capitanp (Mar 12, 2018)

Hace ya un par de meses vengo notando que en mi ciudad se vienen atrasando relojes de Microondas, radioreloj, un reloj aguja electrico-mecanico a 220V y alguna muy vieja videocassetera, me parecio raro pero como era habitual ver grupos electrógenos parapetados en las subestaciones pensaba que una pequeña variacion en la frecuencia era el problema.
Segun la nota que dejo mas abajo un consumo exesivo en la red de distribucion troncal da como resultado una caida de frecuencia en general.
Me imagino que en Kosovo están muy jugados con la potencia











> Muchos relojes digitales, como relojes despertadores y hornos o microondas, usan la frecuencia de la red eléctrica para mantener el tiempo. El problema surge cuando la frecuencia disminuye durante un período de tiempo sostenido.
> 
> ENTSO-E dijo que la frecuencia de la red europea se había desviado de su estándar de 50 Hertz (Hz) a 49.996 Hz desde mediados de enero, resultando en 113 gigavatios-hora (GWh) de energía perdida, aunque parecía haber vuelto a la normalidad en Martes.






Serbia, Kosovo power grid row delays European clocks


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

Esto no es nada nuevo, desde tiempos inmemoriales se optó por reducir o mas bien permitir la reducción de la frecuencia de línea, en horas pico de consumo, una fracción de Hz.
Eventualmente he detectado hasta 0,5Hz menos de lo debido en ciudades con algún grado de aislamiento y/o generación propia.
En centros urbanos cuando el sistema se encuentra interconectado/entrelazado es mas complejo y solo se pierden décimas de Hz
Actualmente con la proliferación de centrales diésel o a gas de apoyo durante el pico de consumo se hace mas notable.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 13, 2018)

Gracias por la descripción compacta y clara sobre un tema que había leído brevemente en medios de información.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2018)

Resulta que al aumentar el consumo baja la tensión y caen las rpm del generador (al hacer mas fuerza), eso antes era corregido manualmente , ahora automáticamente.

Hace muchos años atrás , en la central eléctrica de Puerto Nuevo , que es una termoeléctrica de origen Germano , que puede quemar "cualquier cosa" incluidos pellets , granos cómo trigo , maiz , etc. , etc. (tolva y struder).

Cuando yo era chico quemaba petroleo crudo y eran clásicas las columnas de humo negro saliendo de sus chimeneas, hoy queman gas.

El tema es que ellos usaban un "reloj patron" de motor sincrónico , idéntico a los que estaban en todas las cocinas antes de los de pila , salvo que éste era cómo de un metro de diámetro y estaba en el hall de entrada.

Todas las noches *ponían el relój en hora* aumentando la frecuencia en uno o dos Hz.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 13, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . Todas las noches *ponían el relój en hora* aumentando la frecuencia en uno o dos Hz. . . .


Eso también se realizaba en otras centrales.
Pasaron de moda los relojes sincronizados con la red y cayó en el olvido la re-sincronización. Así que nos están debiendo, luego de muchos años, un montonazo de ciclos *NO *entregados.


----------



## jorge7458 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hola:
En general la frecuencia sigue controlandose y el tema de atraso o adelantos de Hz. se sigue haciendo de manera que al fin del año la diferencia sea cero .Esto se hace desde CAMMESA.-
Igualmente para el sistema eléctrico nacional ,la frecuencia no puede bajar de 49hz porque sino comienzan a actuar las protecciones por mínima frecuencia.-
Sds.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 14, 2018)

Ostias parece que fue grande el asunto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2018)

Es que la tierra está girando mucho mas rápido


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 16, 2018)

capitanp dijo:


> Ostias parece que fue grande el asunto












! Hola a todos, jo no sapias que lo jugador de Futbol Lionel Messi es en realidad  un experto en Electrotecnica! , jajajajajajajajajajajaja

!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 16, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Resulta que al aumentar el consumo baja la tensión y caen las rpm del generador (al hacer mas fuerza), eso antes era corregido manualmente , ahora automáticamente.



satamente señor  y secco tiene programado para algunos casos especiales el arranque de grupos en caso de tension-poencia filo o posibles probemas con algun equipo (deteccion de trnsitorios u cualquier otro efecto que dispare un alarma). yo pense que eso era manual, pero cuando vi que lo operaba una sola persona me mostro el scada y como estaba operando un persona todos los equipos 



			
				DOSMILENICO dijo:
			
		

> Hace muchos años atrás , en la ....



A no sé... yo no habia nacido aun


----------



## LOBITO (Mar 24, 2018)

La verdad es que yo también había notado un minutos de retraso en mi radiodespertador, pero no imaginaba que se debiese al téma de Kosovo...


----------

